# Steps of DIY hanging tank



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey, I posted the finished results of this tank earlier but had the in progress pics and thought Id share them too.

Step 1: Make the tank.









2: Get the hanger ready.









3: Wrap it in blue.









4: Add black to the outside.









5: Frame it.









6. Fill it.









*w3
Yes I know the decore is kinda fugly. I have to argue with the GF about that. She seems to be enthralled by fake plants and poor decore.:fish-in-bowl:

This was a pretty fun project. It only took a couple weekends and a bit of time practicing with cutting and sealing glass. *banana dance


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice! Now you need to hang a light and talk your gf out of the tackiness....


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> Nice! Now you need to hang a light and talk your gf out of the tackiness....


*i/a* lol

Nice work on the tank design


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Try adding java moss. It should do fine with no special lighting and will soften the look a bit. Plus your betta will like it and its good for water quality.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

My daughter just saw this and squealed with delight "It's squidward's house!" We have spongebob, and his pinapple under the sea in our 29 gallon right now (WILL be changing soon, as I intend to set her up with her own little 5gallon which will then inherit the spongebob decor in all it's tacky glory)

Very cool idea though!!!


----------

